# Diabetes



## Gibjam (Sep 6, 2013)

Continuing the research..

My wife is type 1 diabetic, and will be joining me in the move to Winnipeg pending second interview (in Winnipeg) and wanted to know where we stand on insulin prescription as they are free in the UK. I know the are not covered by Manitoba Health and wanted to get an idea of perscription charges.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Does the company you wish to work for provide drug coverage for its employees and employees' dependants? If so there's a chance your wife's need for Insulin will be covered. If not, then you will need to pay. How much is really based on her usage of the drug.


----------

